# olympic weight set wanted urgent!!!



## biggiejohnson (Mar 23, 2013)

hello everyone, im after an olympic 7 ft bar and weight plates desperately, hanging chains, buckets and other rubbish of the end of the bar just wont do anymore and i have just built myself a scaffold squat cage. what have you got...thanks in advance

chris


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Wont get much of a better deal than the marcy 140kg set from amazon imo.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Strengthshop do some good bits .


----------



## jakeakita (Aug 5, 2013)

I've got an Olympic bar I never use just been sitting in my front garden for the past few days.


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

ive got a spare bar and plates if you want them bro..


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

How much you got to play with mate iv got a smith machine, power cage, olly set, all in bits up in the spare room.


----------



## biggiejohnson (Mar 23, 2013)

first post on this forum and have to say im amazed at how quick responses come in. nice to feel part of a good forum again. stupidly didnt put area...im near southampton, not sure whose closest let me know...thanks again


----------



## biggiejohnson (Mar 23, 2013)

IGOTTEKKERS; what would you want for the olly set, how much weight we talking, and what power cage is it might be handy for my bro...cheers mate


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

biggiejohnson said:


> IGOTTEKKERS; what would you want for the olly set, how much weight we talking, and what power cage is it might be handy for my bro...cheers mate


You quote with a @

@IGotTekkers


----------



## biggiejohnson (Mar 23, 2013)

@mrssalvatore Thanks.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

biggiejohnson said:


> @mrssalvatore Thanks.


Hurray you did it !! Well done :clap:


----------



## biggiejohnson (Mar 23, 2013)

flecks said:


> ive got a spare bar and plates if you want them bro..


Cheers bro but might be a bit far im on the south coast..thanks


----------



## biggiejohnson (Mar 23, 2013)

@IGotTekkers

what would you want for the olly set, how much weight we talking, and what power cage is it might be handy for my bro...cheers mate


----------



## biggiejohnson (Mar 23, 2013)

@IGotTekkers

what would you want for the olly set, how much weight we talking, and what power cage is it might be handy for my bro...cheers mate


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> How much you got to play with mate iv got a smith machine, power cage, olly set, all in bits up in the spare room.


Tekkers ya braced up bummer, you're wanted.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

biggiejohnson said:


> @IGotTekkers
> 
> what would you want for the olly set, how much weight we talking, and what power cage is it might be handy for my bro...cheers mate


Hi mate. I think theres about 100kg in plates, and ill find the link for ya for the cage so you can see. Think for those 2 i paid about 500 in total, the racks got a chin up bar and upper and lower cable pulleys too. Make me an offer mate. Im in the very south east though mate.


----------

